# The Pit



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

Had a great time today with a buddy riding in some local spots. The goal was to test the X2's custom snorkel kit.... well we did that and then some. Hope you enjoy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nasty!! :rockn:


----------



## mini bogger (Sep 14, 2010)

wow that's some nasty stuff!


----------



## highmark (May 3, 2012)

in the water the embankment eroded away once my tires hit it. because it's a gravel pit the mud, dirt, etc... is so unstable and unpredictable.


----------



## mossyoak54 (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome. Lol finally someone else who likes sail. 


Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------

